# Bescheinigung  "sicher Maschine" nach Änderungen an Altanlagen



## m.adler (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
wir sind von unserem Kunden aufgefordert worden ein Dokument zur Verfügung zu stellen in der wir bescheinigen dass die Anlage weiterhin sicher ist.

Mit der Anforderung der Änderungen (Tausch von S5 zu S7) sind wir nach der Bewertung ob eine wesentliche Änderung vorliegt, zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es sich um keine wesentliche Änderung handelt.

Somit muss der Hersteller/Betreiber für die Anlage keine neue CE-Konformitätsbewertung durchführen.

Wie verhaltet Ihr Euch bei solchen Anforderungen speziell wenn um auch um Änderungen von Maschinen vor Inkrafttreten der MRL geht / in der Übergangsphase.

Bin für jede Anregung offen.

Danke, M.Adler


----------



## jora (26 Juni 2012)

m.adler schrieb:


> Wie verhaltet Ihr Euch bei solchen Anforderungen speziell wenn um auch um Änderungen von Maschinen vor Inkrafttreten der MRL geht / in der Übergangsphase.



Hi m.adler,

meistens ducken und weg rennen! 
Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, ich versuche Basteleien an Altanlagen zu umgehen, vorallem wenn man auf eine wesentliche Änderung kommt.

Aber nachdem du ja schon dokumentiert hast, wieso es keine wesentliche Änderung ist, ist es ja schon mal einfacher. Beschreibe dem Kunden einfach, wieso es keine wesentliche Änderung ist, mit Verweis auf MRL, ProdSG oder ggf. der offiziellen Interpretation der MRL. Vorallem wenn du/ihr Orgianlhersteller seid, ist die Begründung relativ einfach.

Ist deinem/eurem Kunden bewusst, das er laut BetrSV trotzdem ggf. weitere Änderungen an der Maschine/Anlage durchführen muss?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tommi (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

http://www.baua.de/de/Produktsicherheit/Produktgruppen/Maschinen/Wesentliche-Veraenderung.html

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## m.adler (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo Tommi,

danke für den Link, aber dort finde ich nur das Interpretationspaier zur "wesentlichen Änderung". Diese kenne ich und hilft mir bei meiner Frage eigentlich nicht weiter.
Es sein denn ich überlese einen wichtigen Teil

Danke,
M. Adler


----------



## Tommi (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

dann hätte ich noch dies im Angebot...

http://www.bgrci.de/fileadmin/BGRCI...it/Wesentliche_Veraenderung_von_Maschinen.pdf

Grafik auf S.21

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
welches Baujahr hat diese Maschine?
Die Frage ist war die Maschine überhaupt sicher?
Wenn man eine Maschine verändert sollte man erst mal feststellen ob sie den zum erstmaligen bereitstellen gültigen Gesetzen entspricht.
Also Maschine vor 95 bzw. 93 Mindestanforderungen der BetrSichV Anhang I!
BGR5 UVV/ZH?
Nach 95 der MRL und Harmonisierten  Normen?
Gibt es eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nah BetrSichV?
Gibt es eine Risikobeurteilung vom Hersteller?
Habt Ihr eine Risikobeurteilung gemacht?
Wie kann man so was dokumentieren?


Festhalten des Istzustandes (Pläne, Dokumente, Risikobeurteilung Alt, Gefährdungsbeurteilung usw.)
Entspricht Maschine den Anforderungen des erstmaligen Bereitstellens, siehe oben
Risikobeurteilung neue Gefährdungen
Prüfung auf Wesentliche Veränderung
Neues Konzept
Abhängig von der Entscheidung, neue CE mit Bewertungsverfahren nach MRL und/oder Dokumentation anpassen (Pläne, Dokumente, Risikobeurteilung, Gefährdungsbeurteilung usw.) und bestätigen das Maschine den Gesetzen entspricht
Neue Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach BtrSichV
Regelmäßige Prüfungen anhand des ermittelten Sollzustandes.
 Alles Dokumentieren bzw. Dokumente nachführen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (26 Juni 2012)

Anscheindend ist ja der Fall "wesentliche" Änderung in diesem Fall als nicht zutreffend ausgeschlossen worden. Es geht hier woh eher darum, dass der Betreiber sich absichern will, und eine (überhaupt nicht mit der Problematik der CE-Konformität zuammenhängende) Erklärung möchte, dass die umgebaute Maschine nun "sicher" sei (quasi ein Persilschein).
Machen Betreiber gern...Ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig und würde allenfalls bestätigen daß "Die beauftragten Umbauten xxx (konkreter Auftragsumfang) in Übereinstimmung mit (Anhang I MaschR + ggf. zutreffende Normen) durchgeführt wurden, jedoch über den Auftragsumfang hinaus vom Auftraggeber keine Untersuchungen in Bezug auf die Sicherheit der Gesamtanlage in Auftrag gegeben und durchgeführt wurden und somit keine Aussage über die Sicherheit der Gesamtanlage getroffen werden kann. Eine solche Prüfung bieten wir ihnen gern gesondert an." (wie scharf man das formuliert dürfte vom konkreten Umfang der beauftragten Umbauten im Verhältnis zur Anlage abhängen).  Jedenfalls nichts unterschreiben, was man nicht geprüft hat und prüfen kostet auch Geld.... Gruss Andreas


----------



## m.adler (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo Tommi,
auch diese Version ist mir bekannt und auch mein Favorit, wenn es darum geht zu bewerten ob eine wesentliche Änderung vorliegt oder nicht.

Im Normalfall verweisen wir in unserem Schreiben auf das Interpretationspapier, nur bei dann noch "unwissenden" Kunden geben wir die vorgehensweise der BG Chemie weiter. Danach kommen selten weitere Fragen.

Wir planen sogar im Vorfeld (wenn es denn möglich ist) anhand der BG Chemie Doku mit dem Kunden zusammen die Entscheidung hervorzurufen. Somit ist er gleichzeitig über weitere notwendige Aktivitäten informiert.

Gruß,
M. Adler


----------



## useroo7 (24 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und möchte mich gerne hier einklinken. Unsere Firma hat 1992 ein komplettes Werk in Betrieb genommen, das nun teilweise modernisiert (S5--> S7 und ein Extruder) werden soll. Wie damals üblich, sind zwar Schutzmaßnahmen und Not-Aus-Befehlsstellen installiert worden, aber halt anders als wir es heute durchführen. Für das gesamte Werk ist damals von unserer Firma keine Risikoanalyse durchgeführt worden. Die S5 Steuerungen sollen durch F-CPU´s ersetzt werden. Somit werden alle Unfallschutzmaßnahmen und Not-Aus, bzw. jetzt Not-Halt, technisch anders realisiert. Das neuen Produktsicherheitsgesetz (Dezember 2011) interpretiere ich so, dass es keinen Spielraum für die Definition "wesentliche Änderung" mehr gibt. Die Anlage muss schlicht weg sicher sein. Ist ja auch vernünftig.
Ich bin nun der Meinung, dass wir eigentlich eine vollständige Risikoanalyse erstellen müssen, da wir wegen der fehlenden RA nicht beurteilen können, welche Gefährdungen bereits berücksichtigt worden sind. Die Marktüberwachungsbehörde stuft alle Gefährdungen die nicht in der Risikoanalyse betrachtet worden sind als ein ernstes Risiko ein und kann/wird die Bereitstellung auf den Markt untersagen (wenn sie etwas davon mitbekommen). Aber das ist ja auch schon der Punkt. Somit ist die Bereitstellung auf dem Markt nicht erlaubt und wenn wird es trotzdem machen, könne Bussgelder bzw. Strafanzeige drohen.
Meine Frage lautet nun: Schätze ich die Lage völlig falsch ein oder nur partiell falsch oder teilt Ihr meine Meinung. Ich bin mir da etwas unsicher, da ich mir nur die RL, Gesetze usw. durchgelesen, aber wenig praktische Erfahrung habe. 

Gruß
useroo7


----------



## Safety (25 August 2012)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und möchte mich gerne hier einklinken. Unsere Firma hat 1992 ein komplettes Werk in Betrieb genommen, das nun teilweise modernisiert (S5--> S7 und ein Extruder) werden soll. Wie damals üblich, sind zwar Schutzmaßnahmen und Not-Aus-Befehlsstellen installiert worden, aber halt anders als wir es heute durchführen. Für das gesamte Werk ist damals von unserer Firma keine Risikoanalyse durchgeführt worden.


Hallo,
zuerst 1992 hat es keine MRL gegeben, es waren UVV, ZH, BGR gültig und anzuwenden.
Diese vorher genannten Vorgaben müssen erfüllt sein, es gibt für solche Altmaschinen keinen Bestandschutz denn die BetrSichV gibt dazu vor das diese Maschinen den Mindestvorschriften des Anhang 1 entsprechen müssen.
Also diese Maschinen unterliegen nicht der MRL sonder der BetrSichV!



> Die S5 Steuerungen sollen durch F-CPU´s ersetzt werden. Somit werden alle Unfallschutzmaßnahmen und Not-Aus, bzw. jetzt Not-Halt, technisch anders realisiert. Das neuen Produktsicherheitsgesetz (Dezember 2011) interpretiere ich so, dass es keinen Spielraum für die Definition "wesentliche Änderung" mehr gibt. Die Anlage muss schlicht weg sicher sein. Ist ja auch vernünftig.


Da liegst Du Falsch, nur der Begriff wurde entfernt, der Sachverhalt ist gleich geblieben.
Also könnt Ihr die Prüfung auf westliche Veränderung vornehmen.
Das ArbSchG gibt vor das man nur entsprechend geeignete und sichere Arbeitsmittel bereitstellen darf. Die BtrSichV schreibt vor was zumachen ist dies ist wieder in den TRBS konkretisiert.


Stichwort Gefährdungsbeurteilung und Prüfungen.



> Ich bin nun der Meinung, dass wir eigentlich eine vollständige Risikoanalyse erstellen müssen, da wir wegen der fehlenden RA nicht beurteilen können, welche Gefährdungen bereits berücksichtigt worden sind. Die Marktüberwachungsbehörde stuft alle Gefährdungen die nicht in der Risikoanalyse betrachtet worden sind als ein ernstes Risiko ein und kann/wird die Bereitstellung auf den Markt untersagen (wenn sie etwas davon mitbekommen). Aber das ist ja auch schon der Punkt. Somit ist die Bereitstellung auf dem Markt nicht erlaubt und wenn wird es trotzdem machen, könne Bussgelder bzw. Strafanzeige drohen.


 
Ja, das würde ich euch auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Zu mindestens ein Überprüfung der Anforderungen der BetrSichV Anhang 1, hier gibt es von der BGRCI gute Checklisten und Dokumente auch zur Wesentlichen Veränderung. Also eine Sicherheitstechnische Beurteilung durchführen.


> Meine Frage lautet nun: Schätze ich die Lage völlig falsch ein oder nur partiell falsch oder teilt Ihr meine Meinung. Ich bin mir da etwas unsicher, da ich mir nur die RL, Gesetze usw. durchgelesen, aber wenig praktische Erfahrung habe.


Teilweise ja, eine Verbesserung der Sicherheit an einer Maschine ist keine wesentliche Veränderung.
Alles wie weiter oben beschrieben dokumentieren und wenn Ihr neue Techniken wie Sicherheits-SPS einsetzt dann sind auch Anforderungen der DIN EN 13840-1 einzuhalten besonders zur Erstellung von SRASW.

 Zur wesentlichen Veränderung gibt es hier im Forum genügend Themen. Bitte suche mal danach.


----------



## useroo7 (27 August 2012)

Hallo Safety,

erst einmal danke für Deine Antwort. Mir war zwar klar, dass es damals noch nicht die MRL gegeben hat, aber ich konnte es nicht einordnen, ob die MRL heute anzuwenden ist, oder die BetrSichV. Hier hast Du mir schon einmal den ersten Schritt weiter geholfen. Die Entfernung der Begrifflichkeit "wesentliche Veränderung" im Produktsicherheitsgesetzt hat mich eher verunsicher. Aber dass ist ja jetzt auch geklärt. Die Durchführung der sicherheitstechnischen Beurteilung nach Anhang I der BetrSichV werden wir auf alle Fälle durchführen. Wäre die MRL zuständig gewesen, hätten wir mindestens die geänderten Anlagenteile mit wesentlichen Änderungen nach der EN 12100 betrachtet, evtl. sogar noch mehr. Bei der Beurteilung der wesentlichen Veränderung wird ein neuer verbesserter Sicherheitszustand mit berücksichtigt und ist schliesst sich Deiner Argumentation ja an. Wie gesagt vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen. Ich habe jetzt zumindest eine Argumentationskette von der ich überzeugt bin und die ich im Unternehmen entsprechend vertreten kann.

Gruß
useroo7


----------

